# Baby gerbil pics - Domino & Kenya's 2nd litter



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Just some quick snaps of the bubs, all but the first pic are at 11 days old.

Big sis trying to suckle the pinkies:









Black boy:









Black girl:









Dark patched mottled black girl - thought she was pied originally, DP mottled is better tho 









Spotted black boy:









Spotted dove girl:









White girl:









Didn't Kenya do well?


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww, aren't they sweet. They are coming along fine, what cute pups. 

Is that the mom in your sig?


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

No the signature pics are the babies' older half brother and sister. They all share the same daddy 

Mum and Dad are on the website under "Gerbils", pages 1 and 2, top row on both pages, if you're interested!


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Aww, the parents are cute, thank-you for telling me where to look. Are they friendly? When I had gerbils I had a hard time taming them. Yours look nice.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes they're all very friendly. Some a bit cheekier and flightier than others but all sweethearts


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I bet they are. 

Please, share more pics when you can.


----------

